# Stuart Engineering Lathe



## coopertje (Apr 16, 2011)

After many months of machining, learning, struggling and all things I forgot finally my miniature lathe is finished! The build is described here: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10956.0
































Thanks to everybody providing solutions and tips during the build, and of course all the people for checking in!

Regards Jeroen


----------



## dsquire (Apr 16, 2011)

Jeroen

Wow, that is a very nice minature that you have built. I have watched it take shape in your build log and knew that it would look great when all assembled. You can be proud of the one. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Picked a great color. Beautiful!


----------



## krv3000 (Apr 16, 2011)

well dun   ;D


----------



## metalmad (Apr 16, 2011)

A really lovely model :bow:
Pete


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice work Edwin! :bow: 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Apr 16, 2011)

That is SWEEEEET!


Well Done!



Dave


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 17, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL job Jeroen - well done indeed :bow: :bow:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 17, 2011)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L
Very nice miniature lathe!!!! :bow:


----------



## Swede (Apr 17, 2011)

More congratulations! You should put that under a nice acrylic or glass cover to keep the dust (and moisture) off of it.

Super job! And I think you should mount a small turned bar in the chuck, and gather up a *tiny* bit of really fine swarf to "decorate" the lathe a bit!  ;D


----------



## Dave G (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice, I really like this, it reminds me of a retirement gift that was once made in our shop. I like the whole display.Dave


----------



## coopertje (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind replies! 

Mmmmm....plastic cover I considered, not against the dust, I am more concerned about my wife with her vacuumcleaner..."sorry honey the cleaner eat your small tool....dont be mad I did not do it on purpose". :big:

I like the idea of adding a pre-turned axle in he chuck, crossed my mind before but also left it again somehow during the build.

Regards Jeroen


----------



## Maryak (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeroen,

Late again but beautiful work. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## winklmj (Apr 19, 2011)

Very, very nice. woohoo1


----------



## myrickman (Apr 19, 2011)

Flawless execution... beautiful presentation. I am sure you are very proud of the results! All the best.


----------

